# Stopping a cat from sleeping on my car!!!



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

A neighbours cat keeps sleeping on my car, I never catch it, but it leaves dirty foot prints and I am worried it's claws my scratch my paintwork.

Any ideas how I can stop it?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Air rifle?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

+1 ^^^^^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

Shug750S said:


> Air rifle?


Lol yes well my first thought but i can't really, plus theres more than one cat around so can't shoot them all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HI, sprinkle male urine around the area of your car, should deter them & your neighbours. 
Hoggy.


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> HI, sprinkle male urine around the area of your car, should deter them & your neighbours.
> Hoggy.


ok lol i'll get my ever handy bottle of cats p**** 
:lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

doctor_b said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > HI, sprinkle male urine around the area of your car, should deter them & your neighbours.
> ...


Hi, Human male urine is better & easier to obtain.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

I had a similar problem years ago.

Went to have a chat with the neighbour about it and he said "it's a cat, we can't stop it from being a cat". Which was true. Anyway, when I replied "No worries, just be aware that next time I catch it near my car I'm going to drop kick it through your living room window".

Never saw the cat near my car again ... and the neighbour never said "good morning" to me again when he was off to work. 
I did see the cat giving the world pissy looks from the bedroom window quite a lot though.

I loved being English and living in Wales, such friendly folk.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

We have three cats and two of them love sleeping on the soft top, it's a pain trying to keep them off it :? 
Someone mentioned a certain scent that they hate, can't remember it now though and I'm not that keen on spraying scent all over the car.
There are options for those that aren't too fond of felines although they might not go down too well with the neighbours 






And one for keeping the pigeons at bay too :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> We have three cats and two of them love sleeping on the soft top, it's a pain trying to keep them off it :?
> Someone mentioned a certain scent that they hate, can't remember it now though and I'm not that keen on spraying scent all over the car.
> There are options for those that aren't too fond of felines although they might not go down too well with the neighbours
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I love cats and would never hurt an animal. I simply put the problem in the hands of the owners.


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

Stiff said:


> There are options for those that aren't too fond of felines although they might not go down too well with the neighbours


Lol love it!



Roller Skate said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love cats and would never hurt an animal. I simply put the problem in the hands of the owners.


Already tried that, deaf ears!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

They do say placing lion poo around the site deters cats but an electric scat mat is easier to obtain and much more fun .... :lol: 




 jump to 40 secs in.




  

But in the end I bought an electronic cat repellant ...
https://www.primrose.co.uk/pestbye-...10&features=&brand=&delivery?source=googleads
I fixed it to the wall next to the car at about roof height and it has certainly worked.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a very simple solution and you've probably already got what's needed so it won't cost you anything extra. It worked a treat for me.

Next time you come home spray your warm bonnet once all over with a generous wet film of WD40 and leave it. It won't damage your paintwork and you only need to leave it for a couple of days then you can wash it off and go back to normal. You only need do this once. It's harmless to the cat.

The cat, which probably liked to lie on a warm bonnet, will smell it and if they jump up will realise it's a slippy wet film all over and won't want to get it on their fur so will jump off. Cats learn and are habitual. After learning that your bonnet is an unpleasant place to lie it won't be back. Congratulations, you've broken the habit.

A permanent solution. No harm done to the cat or car or neighbour relations


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> There's a very simple solution and you've probably already got what's needed so it won't cost you anything extra. It worked a treat for me.
> 
> Next time you come home spray your warm bonnet once all over with a generous wet film of WD40 and leave it. It won't damage your paintwork and you only need to leave it for a couple of days then you can wash it off and go back to normal. You only need do this once. It's harmless to the cat.
> 
> ...


Not sure I'd like to try that on the roof of my roadster though John. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, perhaps the roadster roof isn't so suitable for this solution :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Also WD40 is a bit like TCP - you can smell it at 1 part per million. Every time you park up people will be saying "Can you smell WD40 ?" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It washes off and is not unpleasant. I use it to zing up my engine covers. I could have suggested Gunk degreaser which is vile stuff. Get that on your path and your property smells like a scrap yard for months. WD40 is perfume for mechanics  :wink:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

John-H said:


> It washes off and is not unpleasant. I use it to zing up my engine covers. I could have suggested Gunk degreaser which is vile stuff. Get that on your path and your property smells like a scrap yard for months. WD40 is perfume for mechanics  :wink:


I still use it as aftershave. Beats the smell of Brut hands down.


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> They do say placing lion poo around the site deters cats


Theres a zoo down the road 



ZephyR2 said:


> But in the end I bought an electronic cat repellant ...
> https://www.primrose.co.uk/pestbye-...10&features=&brand=&delivery?source=googleads
> I fixed it to the wall next to the car at about roof height and it has certainly worked.


I'll probably try this one!



John-H said:


> There's a very simple solution and you've probably already got what's needed so it won't cost you anything extra. It worked a treat for me.
> 
> Next time you come home spray your warm bonnet once all over with a generous wet film of WD40 and leave it.


Sounds interesting, might give that a go!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Let us know if it's a success.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

doctor_b said:


> I'll probably try this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, The cat will probably scratch the bonnent as it slip/slides off trying to get grip.
Don't forget to wax it again after your polish off the scratches. 
Hoggy.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Roller Skate said:


> Went to have a chat with the neighbour about it and he said "it's a cat, we can't stop it from being a cat".


What they really mean is they don't give a sh.t, what a rubbish aptitude.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

doctor_b said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Air rifle?
> ...


Use a machine gun:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

TFP said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Went to have a chat with the neighbour about it and he said "it's a cat, we can't stop it from being a cat".
> ...


To be fair, the guys right :? 
Two of ours were very expensive and are supposed to be kept indoors but even Josef Fritzl would have given up after a day. 
We've tried sitting them down and talking to them but they either sit staring with a glazed expression, scrat behind their ear with their hind leg or lift their tail in the air and show you their starfish.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Stiff said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


I hear you, but cats often damage soft tops.

Not really fair on the owner of the car is it.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

TFP said:


> I hear you, but cats often damage soft tops.
> 
> Not really fair on the owner of the car is it.


Oh I fully agree, wholeheartedly. Other than some of the methods mentioned here I'm not sure what the solution is.
As a side note, ours have sat on our soft-top, mainly in warm weather, for at least the past two years but there's not a single mark anywhere. Lots of hairs, yes, which is a annoying, but they're not quite the size of a Siberian so no damage whatsoever. 
Luckily they never really venture off the drive so it's only our car they sit on but I can imagine it must be *really* annoying when others have it happen.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

What about one of these sonic affairs. They're cheap enough for a try.

https://www.primrose.co.uk/-p-402.html? ... Ap4h8P8HAQ


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> What about one of these sonic affairs. They're cheap enough for a try.
> 
> https://www.primrose.co.uk/-p-402.html? ... Ap4h8P8HAQ


Already mentioned on the first page .....


ZephyR2 said:


> But in the end I bought an electronic cat repellant ...
> https://www.primrose.co.uk/pestbye-...10&features=&brand=&delivery?source=googleads
> I fixed it to the wall next to the car at about roof height and it has certainly worked.


Do try and keep up Roller.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > What about one of these sonic affairs. They're cheap enough for a try.
> ...


You don't think I read all the threads do you Zephyr? :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> doctor_b said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably try this one!
> ...


+1


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

If you don't want other people's cats on your property then just get your own, they protect their territory fiercely, especially if you don't get them neutered. If you don't like cats then it's a BB gun. Just practice before you start aiming it at your car :lol:


----------

